# Garage storage cabinets - what do you use?



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

As above, currently sorting out my newly acquired garage following a house move. I see most of the 'pro' looking garages use a series of cabinets with a nice worktop, but looking into it they're very expensive. I've been considering a cheaper alternative like B&Q or the like, what have you guys used? Pics would be great and details of where you got them from! :thumb:

thanks


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

most use old kitchen cabinets and worktops from either kitchen reedo or luckily find someone redoing there kitchen and helpfully dispose of the units for them


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

As above. When I redid my kitchen a number of years ago the wall cupboards, floor units, worktop and my fridge freezer went out into mine


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Lewis. said:


> As above, currently sorting out my newly acquired garage following a house move. I see most of the 'pro' looking garages use a series of cabinets with a nice worktop, but looking into it they're very expensive. I've been considering a cheaper alternative like B&Q or the like, what have you guys used? Pics would be great and details of where you got them from! :thumb:
> 
> thanks


I've just got some old cabinets from a library









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I used stainless steel catering workbenches I managed to acquire pre demolition.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

David Proctor said:


> I've just got some old cabinets from a library
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you SERIOUSLY use all that stuff??? Or are you a detailing junkie and have to try everything lol. You must have stuff there that's either never been used or just used the once.:buffer:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Some old kitchen units and a worktop.

Keep an eye open on the classifieds in local paper or even look in Gumtree etc - you might find someone willing to give away for collection...


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

David Proctor said:


> I've just got some old cabinets from a library
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id love 10 minutes in there...just to turn one label around :thumb:


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow that looks pretty impressive!

RE; all the equipment, I suppose if it's your trade and livelihood then having a load of gear is fine, I generally only use a few items so I will be slimming down my kit list soon and having a more minimal set up.

As an alternative to kitchen cabinets (the only concern I had is that garages aren't as insulated as a house so may be more prone to dampness / moisture and may warp the kitchen cabinets that are designed for indoor use) I was looking at the sealy super line pro metal cabinets. My garage is not large so I'd only need a few so the cost wouldn't be too much of an issue. Has anyone tried these? They look great and can fit a nice wooden worktop too.

i.e.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Kitchen cabinets are very easy to get hold of with Facebook marketplace and Gumtree etc.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Lewis. said:


> Wow that looks pretty impressive!
> 
> RE; all the equipment, I suppose if it's your trade and livelihood then having a load of gear is fine, I generally only use a few items so I will be slimming down my kit list soon and having a more minimal set up.
> 
> ...


When you come to sell your house, that garage will be a definite PLUS to the husband !!!

Derek.


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd take the cabinets with me if I moved!


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

I've just bought these two cupboards, only built one so far.

This I got for free to display my waxes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a few used office filling cabinets in my garage, they're very good for general storage. I got them all second hand, you can usually find some very clean ones as most have only been used in an office for paperwork.

I just got a couple of metal shelving units from LIDL, they're excellent quality for £35 a bay.


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have just ordered 8 x 600mm wide x 800mm tall wall cabinets from IKEA.
The idea is to cover the back wall and get rid of any floor standing shelving. Hopefully these will look quite good once up.
I have some carpet tiles waiting to go down once the cupboards are up.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

i used new b+q kitchen units with an mdf top


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Lewis. said:


> Wow that looks pretty impressive!
> 
> RE; all the equipment, I suppose if it's your trade and livelihood then having a load of gear is fine, I generally only use a few items so I will be slimming down my kit list soon and having a more minimal set up.
> 
> ...


I'm currently saving up for a set of those unfortunately i need6 metres


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I went for the Athina units from Argos, same as HarveyTT. Very pleased with them, seem very solid, go together well and have tons of room.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm another with kitchen units, as well as shelving from lidl and other places, I dare not take pictures, as you'd chuck me out of the forum with the garage being such a mess  If you've OCD then my garage will give you a heart attack


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Del-GTi said:


> I went for the Athina units from Argos, same as HarveyTT. Very pleased with them, seem very solid, go together well and have tons of room.


Still waiting for mine to arrive....can I ask a favour see a photo of inside the tall Athina unit if it's full of product bottles?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

What ever you do don't be tempted to look at Costco...

https://www.costco.co.uk/search/?text=newage

Unless they are going on your Santa list


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

I am also currently looking for a set-up (will need more then 8 meters, with sink and all) and found IKEA kitchens to suit the garage quite well. I'll let you know how it worked out!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I'm afraid I'm another with kitchen units, as well as shelving from lidl and other places, I dare not take pictures, as you'd chuck me out of the forum with the garage being such a mess  If you've OCD then my garage will give you a heart attack


I was ready to buy the budget end cabinets from Wickes, before i was offered free kitchen cabinets from a friend of a friend - just added some new wall hanging brackets, a foam sheet at the rear to save any condensation , and a new worktop. I have a very heavy steel cupboard to the right with a mix of potions in it (bought for £2 from work when we closed a lab down)



I was having a clear out at the time so not very tidy !

Wouldn't be my first choice of colour; but when i tried to paint them with cheap pounshop primer and white gloss the paint didnt take to the fake wood and blistered too - lots of tardis later i got them back as they were. I thought about vinyl wrapping them but thats something for another time.


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

I like that Athina set up, especially as its sold as a set for £223. Think that may be a purchase in the near future.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Forsh said:


> What ever you do don't be tempted to look at Costco...
> 
> https://www.costco.co.uk/search/?text=newage
> 
> Unless they are going on your Santa list


the black newage ones or sealey pro line will be in my garage next year:thumb:


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

I bought kitchen units from b&q, I needed as much storage as possible along with boxing in my boiler
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks gents lots of inspiration. Some of these garages are amazing!

Still very keen on the Sealy versions I must say....we shall see. 

I’m busy painting my floor at present but the garage is coming on, looks waaaay better than before.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I remember having a garage that I could fit my car in. I still have the garage but now I’m engaged in a literal war with my wife and kids that see it as a space to dump junk. 

Spent a whole weekend last week clearing it out, numerous trips to the skip ( the skip guys started calling me by first name!) and wife was impressed with the result. Even my 8 year old helped. Went in today when I started a car wash and they’ve hit it again. It’s full on stealth attack while I’m at work. 

So dead jealous of these garages. A man cave is an important thing lol


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Apparently Ikea put out remnants, of cabineets outside their stores in trolleys for FOC pickup, you could possibly get some decnet materials there. they put them out at different times of the day. May be worth a punt.


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Andy1972 said:


> I remember having a garage that I could fit my car in. I still have the garage but now I'm engaged in a literal war with my wife and kids that see it as a space to dump junk.
> 
> Spent a whole weekend last week clearing it out, numerous trips to the skip ( the skip guys started calling me by first name!) and wife was impressed with the result. Even my 8 year old helped. Went in today when I started a car wash and they've hit it again. It's full on stealth attack while I'm at work.
> 
> So dead jealous of these garages. A man cave is an important thing lol


change the locks & if they do get in lock them in it:lol:


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

legs said:


> change the locks & if they do get in lock them in it:lol:


I've thrown out so much stuff to get mine 'minimal', although I have a few essential garden tools like spade / rake / lawnmower etc that have to live somewhere.

I walked past a double garage on Sunday and shuddered as I saw the contents when the door opened. FULL of junk. I cannot abide junk like that, causes you so much stress too!!


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

i think I am the only one in my street that uses the garage for a car, although there are a couple of bikers in the street. everyone else uses theirs to store junk


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

legs said:


> i think I am the only one in my street that uses the garage for a car, although there are a couple of bikers in the street. everyone else uses theirs to store junk


I am in exactly the same position as you and my neighbours laugh at me and think I am crazy to even think about putting my car in my garage.

They ask " why would anybody want to do that?" Such a question is not even worthy of a reply.:wall:


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

> I walked past a double garage on Sunday and shuddered as I saw the contents when the door opened. FULL of junk. I cannot abide junk like that, causes you so much stress too!!


Exactly, Lewis and they are the same type of people that laugh and shake their heads at me for putting my car in the garage. And they think it's me that's crazy


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

legs said:


> i think I am the only one in my street that uses the garage for a car, although there are a couple of bikers in the street. everyone else uses theirs to store junk


When I had my saxo race car I used to keep that in the garage. Then I sold it and the wifes stealth attack started subtley. Before I knew it, all I had left was a walkway down the middle.

Cheeky bugger even said when I cleared it out last week 'I wonder if I'll get my car in there'.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I use Stanley units - bought several years ago from Halfords
Wall unit was bought on Ebay (search metal wall units), came black + white so i wrapped the doors.
I use moisture resistant chipboard for the worktop covered with rubber matting (also from ebay)


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Andy1972 said:


> I remember having a garage that I could fit my car in. I still have the garage but now I'm engaged in a literal war with my wife and kids that see it as a space to dump junk.
> 
> Spent a whole weekend last week clearing it out, numerous trips to the skip ( the skip guys started calling me by first name!) and wife was impressed with the result. Even my 8 year old helped. Went in today when I started a car wash and they've hit it again. It's full on stealth attack while I'm at work.
> 
> So dead jealous of these garages. A man cave is an important thing lol


There is only one thing you can do about the stealth attack Andy (jack your job ):thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I just load up the wife’s car and force her to go to the tip. Takes a few days of having no space in the boot and back seats before she does it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

legs said:


> i think I am the only one in my street that uses the garage for a car, although there are a couple of bikers in the street. everyone else uses theirs to store junk


It's crazy really. People fill their garage full of crap yet keep their +£20,000 car on the drive getting scratched and covered in ****e.

People on my street seem to be converting their garage into an extra bedroom....where does all the junk go?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok I've ordered some of the Superline Pro units but it's turning out to be a bit of a ballache as the goddamn worktop is not in stock anywhere so I'll have to either be patient and wait for one or make my own. Will try and update thread with photos after. Garage is coming on and looking good now!


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

HarveyTT said:


> It's crazy really. People fill their garage full of crap yet keep their +£20,000 car on the drive getting scratched and covered in ****e.
> 
> People on my street seem to be converting their garage into an extra bedroom....where does all the junk go?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last car I could fit in my garage was a Peugeot 205
That has been and gone many years ago so it got full of junk including a Slot car track.

Bit the bullet and converted it into a room

My man cave 
Full on surround system which can shake the house
Huge screen
2 seater sofa
My place to relax and blow the cobwebs away
Perfect for any Motor racing

As modern car cannot fit in anymore then seems like the next best thing to dp

No sign of any junk now


----------

